# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Selen nicht ganz ohne Nebenwirkungen

## Heribert

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter

In der heutigen Reinischen Post fand ich folgenden Kurzartikel, der für Mehrfacherkrankte von einer gewissen Bedeutung sein könnte:



> *Selen erhöht Diabetes Risiko bei Hautkrebs Patienten*
> 
> PHILADELPHIA (ddp) Selen Tabletten können das Risiko für Diabetes erhöhen. Das zeigt die Auswertung einer US Studie. Teilnehmer, die fast acht Jahre lang täglich ein Präparat mit 200 Mikrogramm Selen schluckten, erkrankten häufiger an Diabetes als die Kontrollgruppe, die lediglich ein Placebo bekam. Über ihre Ergebnisse berichten die Forscher von der Universität in Buffalo in der Fachzeitschrift "Annals of Internat Medicine". Das ursprüngliche Ziel der Studie war es, die Wirkung des Spurenelements Selen auf Hautkrebs zu untersuchen. Dafür hatten Wissenschaftler bereits in den 80er Jahren 1300 Teilnehmer ausgewählt, die an Hautkrebs erkrankt waren. Die tägliche Einnahme von Selen in Form von Selenhefe konnten die Patienten nicht vor weiteren Tumoren der Haut schützen. Hersteller von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln bewerben Selen aufgrund seiner antioxidativen Eigenschaften mit einer Vielzahl an positiven Wirkungen: Selen Präparate sollen beispielsweise die körpereigene Abwehrkraft stärken oder Alterungsprozesse verzögern. Vielversprechende Ergebnisse lieferte Selen in Studien zur Vorbeugung von Prostata Krebs.


Viele Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Ulrich

In dem Artikel fehlt das Wesentliche: es wird nicht mitgeteilt, welchen Selenspiegel die Personen hatten, die an Diabetes erkrankten/ erkrankt waren. Bzw. ob der Selenspiegel labormäßig kontrolliert wurde.

Die Resorption von Selenhefen (Selenomethionin) oder Natriumselenid oder selenhaltigen Chelaten über den Verdauungstrakt ist sehr "störanfällig" und individuell verschieden. Es wird auch kein Selen in den Körper aufgenommen, wenn Vitamin C gleichzeitig im Darm vorhanden ist. Da Selen auch Schwermetalle und auch Arsen aus dem Körper ausführt, ist zudem der Selenspiegel auch vom Arsengehalt des Trinkwassers und von Quecksilbervebindungen im Körper abhängig.

Jedes Präparat, das - ohne den Anstieg im Blut zu messen - blindlings konsumiert wird, enthält Risiken. Dies gilt bei den Mikronährstoffen insbesondere für die Mineralstoffe und Spurenelemente, zumals sie sich teilweise gegenseitig beeinflussen/ hemmen.

Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit dem "Mineraliencocktail" *Inzolen* gemacht, dem 1000 µg Selen (Selenase) hinzugefügt wurden und der als Infusion intravenös in den Körper gelangt.

Ulrich

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Ulrich

Der Artikel sagt nicht mehr und nicht weniger als das was drin steht. Ich kann darin keine Stimmungsmache erkennen, wenn die Hälfte der Probanden, die kein Selen zu sich nahmen weniger an Diabetes erkrankten als die Anderen.
Ich sehe in diesem Artikel vielmehr die Warnung, Selen nicht bedenkenlos einzunehmen. 
Mit Deinen Ausführungen, zu denen ich als Nichternährungswissenschaftler, nichts erwidern kann, besagst Du doch letztlich das Gleiche: Selen ohne gründliche Voruntersuchung nicht bedenkenlos einnehmen!Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Ulrich

Wenn eine Zeitschrift einen Artikel über Selen veröffentlicht, bei dem das Wesenliche nicht mitgeteilt wird, dann nenne ich das *Stimmungsmache*.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Ulrich

Wen vertrittst Du hier, ich kann aus Deinem Profil nichts erkennen?

Heribert

----------


## Ulrich

Du brauchst nur zu lesen, was ich geschrieben habe. Genau das habe ich gemeint, nichts sonst.

----------


## Schorschel

> Wenn eine Zeitschrift einen Artikel über Selen veröffentlicht, bei dem das Wesenliche nicht mitgeteilt wird, dann nenne ich das *Stimmungsmache*.


Hallo Ulrich!

Ich finde, dass "das Wesentliche" in dem Artikel drinsteht, nämlich dass auch Selen nicht ganz unproblematisch ist (was z.B. mir - abgesehen davon, dass ja alles irgendwie und dosierungsabhängig gefährlich sein kann - nicht so wirklich klar war). 

Viele von uns dürften nach meiner Einschätzung Selen nehmen (so auch ich), einfach weil es vom Arzt empfohlen wird. Meinen Selen-Spiegel habe ich bisher nicht messen lassen, nehme Selen also, wie Du es nennst, "blindlings" zu mir. 

Bei den an der von Heribert dankenswerterweise eingestellten Studie beteiligten Kranken wird sicher eine Nomalverteilung hinsichtlich ihrer Selen-Werte vorgelegen haben, so dass der allgemeine Hinweis auf erhöhte Diabetes-Gefahr meines Erachtens hilfreich und interessant ist. Was daran "Stimmungsmache" - ein sehr hartes Wort, wie ich finde - sein könnte, verstehe ich eigentlich nicht.

Abgesehen davon fände auch ich es gut, wenn Du Deine PK-Historie hinterlegen würdest, weil es immer interessant ist zu wissen, vor welchem Krankheitshintergrund diskutiert wird.

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Ulrich

Wer blindlings 8 Jahre lang täglich 200 µg Selen zu sich nimmt, muß nicht ganz dicht sein.

Der Selenspiegel der Bevölkerung ist in den Vereinigten Staaten je nach Bundesstaat sehr, sehr untschiedlich und meistens viel höher als in Deutschland.

Ich kann dir nur raten, deinen Selenspiegel durch ein Labor messen zu lassen. Im Falle von Prostatkrebs kann er durchaus 250 ng/ml erreichen. Im Falle von nicht krebskranken Menschen liegt ein optimaler Selelnspiegel bei 140 ng/ml.

Die Resorption durch den Magen-Darm-Trakt ist sehr unterschiedlich. Es gibt Patienten, die höchste Dosen über längere Zeit einnehmen, ohne daß sich der Spiegel erhöht.

-------
Nachtrag:
Selen-Info auf Onmeda: http://www.onmeda.de/ernaehrung/naeh...selen.html?p=2

Zuckerkrankheit ist eine Mithochondrienerkrankung und zwar der Leber. Das hauptsächliche Enzym, für welches Selen benötigt wird, wir ebenfalls in der Leber hergestellt [Glutathionperoxidase].

Wer schon einen hohen Selenspiegel hat und zusätzlich hochdosig Selenergänzungsmittel nimmt, schädigt auf jeden Fall seine Mitochondrien in der Leber.
-------
2. Nachtrag:
*Raucher* haben kaum eine Chance, ihren Selenspiegel durch orale Einnahme von Präparaten zu normalisieren. Sie haben - wenn sie den Auswurf ihres Raucherhustens teilweise herunterschlucken - immer Schwermetalle im Magen-Darmtrakt, die nicht-resorbierbare Selenverbindungen eingehen. Außerdem haben Raucher in der Lunge (und im Körper) immer auch Schwermetallverbindungen.

Ulrich

----------


## Harro

*Etwas mehr Demut*

Hallo Ulrich, Du solltest nicht blindlings einem bewährten Forumsbenutzer unterstellen ,nicht ganz dicht zu sein, weil er Selen zu sich nimmt, ohne vorher im Labor den schon bestehenden Selenwert im Blut überprüft zu haben. Solche Töne lieben wir hier nicht.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Ulrich

Du kannst offensichtlich nicht lesen. Ich habe die *Porbanden* über welche die USA-Zeitschrift berichtet, daß sie angeblich 8 Jahre täglich 200 µg Selen zu sich nehmen, ohne daß der Selenspiegel festgestellt wurde, daß diese nicht ganz dicht sein müssen.

Dies wiederhole ich nicht nur, dies behaupte ich ganz expressis verbis (wenn denn die Berichterstattung in der Zeitschrift stimmt). Über jemand, der über ein medizinisches Experiment in einer Zeitschrift *berichtet*, habe ich nie etwas behauptet, schon gar nicht deine Unterstellung.

----------


## Harro

*Expressis verbis*

Hallo, großer Meister Ulrich, Lesen habe ich schon in der Schule vor 68 Jahren gelernt. Schorschel nimmt auch Selen ohne vorherige Überprüfung seines Istbestandes an Selen im Blut, ist also nach Deiner nachfolgenden Einschätzung wohl auch nicht ganz dicht. Anders kann ich das zumindest nicht interpretieren. 
Ansonsten ist schon Deine Reaktion auf Heriberts Aufforderung, nämlich

Zitat Heribert: 
Hallo Ulrich

Wen vertrittst Du hier, ich kann aus Deinem Profil nichts erkennen?

Heribert

und Deine Antwort:
Du brauchst nur zu lesen, was ich geschrieben habe. Genau das habe ich gemeint, nichts sonst.

ziemlich arrogant. Du wirst zukünftig in dieser Form hier kaum Anklang finden. Dein fehlendes Profil oder Deine fehlende PKH sprechen für sich selbst.

*"Die gute Unterhaltung besteht nicht darin, dass man selbst etwas Gescheites sagt, sondern dass man etwas Dummes anhören kann"*
(Wilhelm Busch - deutscher Schriftsteller + Zeichner)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Schorschel, Hutschi, Heribert und Ulrich,

und jetzt möchte ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben und den solltest Du Ulrich gut hinter die Ohren schreiben!

Ich habe kürzlich die Sendung "Sprechstunde" von Dr. med. Antje-Künhnemann gesehen, habe sie auch auf meiner Festplatte gespeichert!

Der Titel der Sendung: Die Vitaminfalle; Nahrungsergänzungsmittel unter der Lupe!

Gesprächspartner wahren: 

Prof. Dr. Dr. Dr. Klaus Kölling
Internist, Kardiologe und Ernährungsmediziner

Prof. Dr. med. Christian Steffen
Pharmakologe und Toxikologe
Bundesinstitut für Arzneimittel und Medizinprodukte

in Deutschland, hauptsächlich südlich der Mainlinie sind die Böden mangel an Selen! Wenn die Landwirtschaft, weltweit dem Nutzvieh kein Selen zuführen würde giengen sie ein! Und entstehen weltweit Milionen Dollar an verluste dadurch!

Also, im Boden sehr geringen Selengehalt, im Tierfutter faßt garkein Selengehalt und somit auch im Fleisch das wir essen Selenmangel!

Prof. Dr. Dr. Dr. Klaus Kölling: Selenmangel kann zu Autoimmunerkrankungen führen und verursacht Schilddrüsen Erkrankungen -und das gibt es in Bayern zuviele- um vorzubeugen sollte man 50 - 200 µg Selen einnehmen!

Prof. Dr. med. Ch. Stefen: meinte, Selen koönne man durchaus 100 - 1000 µg einnehmen, gesundheitliche Schäden würden hier noch nicht auftreten aber einen Knoblauch geruch könne schon entstehen. Ist gut für die Profilaxe und für die Krebskranke sowieso!

Und hier noch was über Spurenelement Selen

Übrigens: ARD Eins PLUS wiederhohlt die o.g. Sendung am 14.07.07 23:00 Uhr und am 15.07.07 03:00 Uhr

Macht nur so weiter mit dem Selen und lasst Euch nicht beirren, ich muß mir auch wieder besorgen und wünsche eine friedvolle Nacht
Helmut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Helmut,

macht weiter mit der Seleneinnahme ist wohl richtig. Das schließt aber die Messung des Selenspiegels nicht aus. Für mich ist es selbstverständlich die Einnahme von Stoffen zu kontrollieren. Das gilt auch für Calcium (Metatsaen), Magnesium, Kupfer Eisen u.s.w. Mein Selen über Celuläre Bierhefe eingenommen ist über dem Referenzwert, Kann höher sein. Wenn Knoblauchgeruch feststellbar ist, ist eine Vergiftung zu erwarten, ich würde dann aufhören. Wir habe oft schon darüber gesprochen.
Das selbe gilt auch für Östrogenpflaster o.ä. auch da würde ich vorher den Östrogenspiegel messen lassen um einen späteren Erfolg zu sehen.
Gruß Hans

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebe Selen Diskutanten,

*habe hier noch eine interessante GfBK-Info*

*Kosten biologischer* *Therapien*

*Die gesetzlichen Krankenversicherungen erstatten in den meisten Fällen nur die Kosten für eine Misteltherapie und unter bestimmten Umständen für eine Therapie mit Selen. Auch bei privaten Krankenversicherungen ist die* *Kostenübernahme biologischer Therapien sehr zurückhaltend. Unser Infoblatt informiert Sie darüber, welche Kosten mit der Durchführung einer biologischen Therapie verbunden sind.*  
*Als Orientierungshilfe sind hier die* *Kosten für einige der gängigsten Arzneimittel und Heilverfahren zusammengestellt. Diese Übersicht bietet Ihnen ungefähre Anhaltspunkte für angemessene Berechnungen.* 

*Bitte beachten Sie, dass bei den Arzneimitteln die reinen Arzneikosten aufgeführt sind. Die ärztliche Leistung ist hierbei nicht berücksichtigt werden und wird gegebenenfalls zusätzlich abgerechnet.* 

*Das Leben zu erhalten ist teuer,* 
*Gruß, Helmut*

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo!

Danke, insbesondere an Hutschi und Helmut, für ihre kraftvollen Antworten in diesem Thread!

Schorschel

----------


## WinfriedW

Alle verschreibungspflichtigen Arzneimittel sind, sofern nicht auf Grund der Abschnitte F.17-F.19 der Arzneimittelrichtlinien ausdrücklich ausgeschlossen, nach dem Wirtschaftlichkeitsgebot verordnungsfähig. Natriumselenitpräparate (Selenase®, Cefasel®) sind ab 50 µg Tagesdosis verschreibungspflichtig und nicht ausgeschlossen und deshalb verordnungs- und erstattungsfähig.

WW

----------


## Schorschel

> Natriumselenitpräparate (Selenase®, Cefasel®) sind ab 50 µg Tagesdosis verschreibungspflichtig und nicht ausgeschlossen und deshalb verordnungs- und erstattungsfähig.
> 
> WW


Lieber Winfried,

ich bin sicher, dass Du eine DSL "flat rate" hast und dadurch keine Online-Netzkosten für eine Antwort an mich mit Deinen Erben ausdiskutieren musst... :-))

Spaß beiseite: Meine (private) KV verweigert die Erstattung der Selenase-Kosten (trotz vorgelegtem Rezept!) mit dem Hinweis, das Zeug sei zwar verschreibungspflichtig, aber deshalb noch lange nicht erstattungsfähig.

Wo finde ich ein paar passende Zeilen, die ich meiner KV um die Ohren hauen kann?

Danke und herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Helmut.2

*Hallo, lieber Schorschel,*

*schau mal, hier habe ich was gefunden, ob Dir das weiter hilft?*

*Zitat von Schorschel*
*Wo finde ich ein paar passende Zeilen, die ich meiner KV um die Ohren hauen kann?* 

*GfBK-Info hier** Die Kostenerstattung ist nur möglich bei Behandlung durch Vertragsärzte (kassenärztliche Zulassung!*

*Oder hier! Außenseitermethoden in der Onkologie*

*Gruß, Helmut*

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Helmut,

ob Links "funktschioniern", kann man vor Veröffentlichung ausprobieren. Nimm mal diese Adresse:  http://www.biokrebs-heidelberg.de/us...erstattung.pdf

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Dieter,

Danke für den Hinweis, aber ist doch etwas andere PDF-Datei von GfBK als deine und habe sie jetzt flott gemacht!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## WinfriedW

Oder *dieser Ratgeber*.




> Rezeptpflichtige Selen-Medikamente
> Bei nachgewiesenen Mineralstoff(Selen)mangelzuständen, die ernährungsmäßig nicht behoben werden können, *und bei medizinisch begründeter Indikation* kann der Arzt Mineralstoffpräparate auf Kassenrezept verordnen. ...


Anmerkung: Das Wirtschaftlichkeitsgebot und die medizinisch begründete Indikation wird natürlich bei jedem anderen Medikament in gleicher Weise gefordert.

WW

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo WW,

das ist richtig und gilt ebenfalls für Privatversicherte.
Beispielsweise musste ich ab 2004 wegen der Rezeptierung zusätzlich durch Atteste oder Laboruntersuchung nachweisen, dass ich unter Magnesium- und Kaliummangel litt und ich deshalb beides substituieren muss, obwohl man vorher seitens der PKV keinen Nachweis verlangte.
Zum Selen und den Labormessungen: Auch ich nehme tägl. 100 mcg Selen zu mir (Selenmethionin) und als ich meinen Blutwert bestimmen ließ, lag er absolut im Normbereich. 
Soviel ich weiss, unterliegen alle diese Blutwerte starken, z.T. täglichen  ernährungsbedingten und konstitutionellen Schwankungen, die sich sehr schnell ändern können, und daher stellen sie keine absolute Richtgröße für den (jahrelangen) durchschnittlichen Bedarf dar, sondern bieten nur einen relativen Hinweis.

Alles Gute und viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Samy

Hallo, 

Auf die Anfrage, betr. Erstattungsfähigkeit von Cefasel, wurde an mich heute die folgende Antwort weitergeleitet. Obwohl ich nicht als Werbungsträger für "Cefak KG" fungieren möchte, halte ich deren Veröffentlichung, sofern es um die Erstattungsfähigkeit geht, für geboten: 

"Sehr geehrter Herr ....,
vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. Zur Erstattungsfähigkeit von Cefasel® dürfen wir Ihnen folgendes mitteilen.

Grundsätzlich sind die rezeptpflichtigen Formen des Arzneimittels Cefasel® (Cefasel® 100, Cefasel® 300 und Cefasel® Trinkampullen) entsprechend dem zugelassenen Anwendungsgebiet "Nachgewiesener Selenmangel, der ernährungsmäßig nicht behoben werden kann...." verordnungsfähig. 
Zum Nachweis der Notwendigkeit einer Selenverordnung empfiehlt sich daherdie Erhebung eines Selenstatus. Wird ein Selenmangel zweifelsfrei nachgewiesen so kann einer Erstattung durch die gesetzlichen Krankenkassen nichts entgegenstehen. 

Andererseits bedeutet dies u.E. jedoch nicht, daß ein Selenmangel in jedem Fall labordiagnostisch nachgewiesen werden muß, da Krebspatienten
erfahrungsgemäß in aller Regel (deutlich) erniedrigte Selenwerte aufweisen, bekanntlich verbunden mit einer Schwächung der antitumoralen Abwehrkräfte. 

Zu diesem Punkt hat auch der Prüfungsausschuss der Ärzte und Krankenkassen in Thüringen Stellung genommen und erst kürzlich eine Reihe von Regressanträgen zurückgewiesen, mit der Begründung "Regresse wegen der Verordnung von selenhaltigen Arzneimitteln bei Tumorerkrankungen können mithin nicht unter Hinweis auf einen fehlenden Nachweis eines Selenmangels verhängt werden...". 

Grundsätzlich kann aber trotzdem in diesen Fällen eine vorherige Abklärung
mit den betreffenden Kostenträgern sinnvoll sein. Wir wissen, daß
gesetzliche Krankenkassen, ggf. nach Vorlage entsprechender wiss. Literatur (die wir bei Bedarf gerne zur Verfügung stellen), künftige Selenverordnungen im Rahmen einer supportiven Tumortherapie nicht beanstandet haben. Der Dialog mit den gesetzlichen Krankenkassen ist u.U. mühsam, aber empfehlenswert.

Wenngleich die therapeutische Relevanz von Natriumselenit in der Therapie
von Tumorerkrankungen wissenschaftlich mittlerweile zweifelsfrei belegt ist, gehört eine Selentherapie in Deutschland noch immer nicht zum
Therapiestandard...

In einer Vielzahl von wissenschaftlichen Veröffentlichungen wurden bis heute die antikanzerogenen Eigenschaften des Selen dokumentiert. Inzwischen gilt Selen als das wichtigste vor Krebs schützende Spurenelement. 

Die Einbindung von Selen in Therapiekonzepte im Sinne einer chemopräventiven Karzinom-Behandlung ist allgemein anerkannt. Zahlreiche, zum Teil epidemiologische Studien haben eine inverse Beziehung zwischen Selenstatus und Krebshäufigkeit nachgewiesen. In diesem Zusammenhang wird auch die Verabreichung von Selen zur Beseitigung eines latenten Selenmangels, als potentielles Antioxidans und zur Verbesserung der Immunreaktivität als präventiv wirksam angesehen.

Weiterhin hat sich Selen in der komplementären Krebstherapie etabliert und bietet auf Basis der bekannten wissenschaftlichen Daten verschiedene
Vorteile:
· Stabilisierung des Immunsystems
· Reduktion von Nebenwirkungen der Zytostatika, Verringerung der
Zytostatikaresistenz
· Reduktion von Nebenwirkungen der Strahlentherapie

Selengaben steigern weiterhin die mikrobielle Aktivität von Granulozyten,
die bakterizide und antitumorale Funktion sowie den chemotaktischen Index neutrophiler Leukozyten und fördern die Produktion von Interferon bei humanen Lymphozyten. Selensupplementierung erhöht außerdem die antitumorale Kapazität über Induktion zytotoxischer T-Zell-Populationen sowie die Steigerung der Anzahl bzw. der zytotoxischen Aktivität von NK-Zellen.

Zusammenfassend spricht für eine Erstattung von Cefasel®-Verordnungen bei Tumorpatienten durch die Krankenkassen:

Wissenschaftlich nachgewiesene therapeutische Relevanz von Natriumselenit in der supportiven Therapie von Tumorerkrankungen

Für die Kostenerstattung kann kein strenger Wirksamkeitsnachweis verlangt werden, wenn die Ursache der Krankheit weitgehend unerforscht ist, wie dies bei Krebs der Fall ist.

Die Anwendung von Natriumselenit hat sich in der (onkologischen) Praxis
durchgesetzt und wird von einer nennenswerten Anzahl von Ärzten angewendet.

Die Krankenkassen sind gehalten, auf eine humane und risikoarme Behandlung hinzuwirken, also auch die Lebensqualität zu berücksichtigen (§ 70 SGB V)

Der Einsatz von Cefasel in der Tumortherapie verbessert nachweislich
tumorspezifische Symptome, wie Tumorschmerzen, Gewichtsverlust,
Immunschwäche, Appetitlosigkeit, schlechtes Allgemeinbefinden, Erschöpfung, eingeschränkte Lebensqualität (Vgl. hierzu die beigefügten Studien)

Keine Negativbewertung der supportiven Selentherapie durch den
Bundesausschuß Ärzte und Krankenkassen

Gerne stehen wir Ihnen für weitere Auskünfte zur Verfügung und verbleiben

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Monika Kohnle

Cefak KG 
Ostbahnhofstr. 15 
87437 Kempten 
Tel.: 0831/57401-25 
Fax: 0831/57401-48 
email: monika_kohnle@cefak.com 

Besuchen Sie uns im Internet: 
www.cefak.com 
www.selen-info.de 
www.zink-info.de "

----------


## Samy

> In dem Artikel fehlt das Wesentliche: es wird nicht mitgeteilt, welchen Selenspiegel die Personen hatten, die an Diabetes erkrankten/ erkrankt waren. Bzw. ob der Selenspiegel labormäßig kontrolliert wurde.


Hallo Ullrich, 

auf Deine Anfragen findest Du vielleicht die Antwort im folgenden Artikel des Ärzteblatts:
http://www.aerzteblatt.de/v4/news/news.asp?id=29111

Samy

*Selen erhöht Diabetesrisiko*
Dienstag, 10. Juli 2007

Buffalo/New York  Einst ein Geheimtipp zur Krebsprävention wird das Nahrungergänzungsmittel Selen heute als Antioxidans gegen allerlei Beschwerden von Nagelwuchsstörungen bis zu Alterungserscheinungen beworben. Doch das Spurenelement ist in höherer Dosierung nicht frei von Nebenwirkungen, zu denen nach einer randomisierten kontrollierten Studie in den Annals of Internal Medicine (2007; 147: 217-223) eine erhöhte Rate von Typ-2-Diabetes mellitus gezählt werden muss.

Saverio Stranges von der Universität von Buffalo im US-Staat New York und Mitarbeiter haben die Ergebnisse des Nutritional Prevention of Cancer Trial erneut ausgewertet. Diese Studie hatte vor einem Jahrzehnt gezeigt, dass die regelmäßige Einnahme von Selen ein erneutes Auftreten von Hautkrebserkrankungen (Sekundärprävention) nicht verhindern kann (JAMA 1996; 276: 1957-1963). Mit der Ausnahme des Prostatakarzinoms, bei dem nach Auskunft des American College of Physicians eine präventive Wirkung möglicherweise vorhanden sein könnte (ein Beweis fehlt aber), wird Selen heute nicht mehr als Substanz mit krebspräventivem Potenzial betrachtet. 

Dafür hat es andere Behauptungen gegeben, von denen eine diabetespräventive Wirkung den Nerv vieler Menschen trifft, die sich vergeblich um eine Reduktion ihres Körpergewichts bemühen und sich nicht zu mehr Bewegung aufraffen können. Tatsächlich hatte es tierexperimentelle Studien gegeben, nach denen Selen den Glukosestoffwechsel verbessern soll. Doch diese Ergebnisse ließen sich in der bisher größten randomisierten kontrollierten Studie mit der längsten Nachbeobachtungszeit zum Einsatz von Selen beim Menschen nicht reproduzieren.

Ganz im Gegenteil: Von den 600 Teilnehmern der Studie, die über im Durchschnitt 7,7 Jahre täglich 200 µg Selen erhielten und zu Beginn der Studie noch keinen Diabetes hatten, erkrankten 58 an einem Typ-2-Diabetes mellitus, gegenüber 39 von 602 Patienten im Placebo-Arm der Studie. Das entspricht einer Inzidenz von 12,6 Fällen/1000 Personenjahren gegenüber 8,4 Fällen/1000 Personenjahren oder einer Hazard-Ratio von 1,55 (95-Prozent-Konfidenzintervall). Bei den Teilnehmern, die zu Beginn bereits hohe Selenkonzentrationen (>121,6 ng/dl) im Serum hatten, betrug die Hazard Ratio sogar 2,70 (1,30-5,61). 

Die regelmäßige Einnahme von Selen würde demnach das Diabetesrisiko fast verdreifachen. Einschränkend muss erwähnt werden, dass es sich um eine sekundäre Analyse einer älteren randomisierten kontrollierten Studie handelt, dessen Design aber keine Mängel aufweist. Die Diabeteserkrankung wurden nur erfragt und nicht von Ärzten bestätigt und die Patienten waren mit einem Durchschnittsalter von 63 Jahren älter als die meisten Konsumenten von Multivitamin/Multimineral-Präparaten.

Dennoch: Wenn man bedenke, dass ein Prozent aller erwachsenen US-Amerikaner regelmäßig Selensupplemente und 35 Prozent Multivitamin/Multimineral-Supplemente einnehmen, die häufig Selen enthalten, könnte dieser Befund von substanzieller Bedeutung für die Gesundheit der Bevölkerung sein, schreibt Eliseo Guallar von der Bloomberg School of Public Health in Baltimore im Editorial (2007; 147: 1-3). 

Der Epidemiologe erinnert daran, dass Selen ein potenziell toxisches Mineral ist, das nur eine geringe therapeutische Breite hat und bei Überdosierungen zur Brüchigkeit von Haaren und Nägeln, zur Abgeschlagenheit, zu Schäden am Nervensystem und der Leber sowie zu gastrointestinalen Störungen führen kann. Die sichere tägliche Zufuhr werde mit 400µg/die angegeben, also nur die doppelte Menge der in der Studie verwendeten Dosis. © rme/aerzteblatt.de

----------


## Ulrich

> Hallo Ullrich, 
> 
> auf Deine Anfragen findest Du vielleicht die Antwort im folgenden Artikel des Ärzteblatts:
> http://www.aerzteblatt.de/v4/news/news.asp?id=29111
> 
> Samy


Hallo Samy,
erst mal sage ich: "Danke für deine ergänzenden Mitteilungen". Gerade heute habe ich mit meinem OM-Arzt gesprochen und es war eine Vertreterin von CEFAK dort, so daß wir gemeinsam das Selenthema noch einmal durchexerziert haben. Bei CEFAK gibt es ein wundervolles Buch von Monika Kohnle "SELEN-MANUAL", das ich sehr empfehlen möchte. Es sind die Funktionen von Selen im Körper ausführlich behandelt und auch die Wirkung auf Krebs ist dargestellt und die bisherigen wissenschaftlichen Ergebnisse werden referiert. Evtl. über die weiter unten angebene Mail-Adrese anfordern.




> *Selen erhöht Diabetesrisiko*
> Dienstag, 10. Juli 2007
>  ....
> Wenn man bedenke, dass ein Prozent aller erwachsenen US-Amerikaner regelmäßig Selensupplemente und 35 Prozent Multivitamin/Multimineral-Supplemente einnehmen, die häufig Selen enthalten, könnte dieser Befund von substanzieller Bedeutung für die Gesundheit der Bevölkerung sein, schreibt Eliseo Guallar von der Bloomberg School of Public Health in Baltimore im Editorial (2007; 147: 1-3). 
> 
> Der Epidemiologe erinnert daran, dass Selen ein potenziell toxisches Mineral ist, das nur eine geringe therapeutische Breite hat und bei Überdosierungen zur Brüchigkeit von Haaren und Nägeln, zur Abgeschlagenheit, zu Schäden am Nervensystem und der Leber sowie zu gastrointestinalen Störungen führen kann. Die sichere tägliche Zufuhr werde mit 400µg/die angegeben, also nur die doppelte Menge der in der Studie verwendeten Dosis. © rme/aerzteblatt.de


Genau aus diesem Grunde habe ich insistiert, daß alle, die ein Selen-Supplement zu sich nehmen, in gewissen Abständen eine Laborkontrolle ihres Selenspiegels vornehmen mögen.

Ulrich

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo liebe Mitstreiter
> 
> In der heutigen Reinischen Post fand ich folgenden Kurzartikel, der für Mehrfacherkrankte von einer gewissen Bedeutung sein könnte:
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Heribert


Ich möchte die Bemerkung von Sears dazu hinzufügen, nachdem er den Bericht von Reuters Health zitiert:




> http://www.drsears.com/healthnewsdet...lthNewsID=4923
> 
>  					Just another study that indicates micronutrients have microbenefits.  It is only  when you change the macronutrient content of the diet that significant benefits in  diabetics can occur. 					
> 
> Nur noch eine weitere Studie, die aufzeigt, dass Mikronährstoffe Mikrovorzüge haben. Nur wenn man die Makro-Ernährungsweise umstellt, kann man erwarten, dass es in Sachen Diabetes Fortschritte gibt.

----------

